# Merdós



## TraductoraPobleSec

Una curiositat... Com dieu vosaltres _merdós_ en castellà?

Boooooooooona nit!


----------



## NoOrK

Mira, te'n dic uns quants, viam viam que et semblen:

- Pordiosero
- Mierdoso (literal, però correcte.)
- Pintas  (ej: que pintas)

Saludillus*!


----------



## ernest_

Normalment diria "de mierda", encara que "mierdoso" també és una opció.


----------



## Antpax

Hola,

Quina és la frase? Perque d´accord amb Noork y Ernest sembla que és alguna cosa com "guarro", però he cercat en el grec i crec que també podria ser "bruto", "animal", "bestia" o segón altre significat també podria ser "chulo" o "vacilón" o també potser que m´hagui equivocat, per descomptat.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## chics

Hola. *Mierdoso* es lo mismo que *de mierda*, en general no significa que esté guarro literalmente. Significa chuchurrio, que vale poco, o más en general para dejar claro que se desprecia la cosa calificada. ¿No lo usais en Madrid?

_Me dijeron que me darían cena, y luego me traen un bocata chorizo mierdoso con un vaso de agua del grifo._


----------



## Antpax

chics said:


> Hola. *Mierdoso* es lo mismo que *de mierda*, en general no significa que esté guarro literalmente. Significa chuchurrio, que vale poco, o más en general para dejar claro que se desprecia la cosa calificada. ¿No lo usais en Madrid?
> 
> _Me dijeron que me darían cena, y luego me traen un bocata chorizo mierdoso con un vaso de agua del grifo._


 
Hola Chics:

Gracias, ahora sé por donde va el tema. Yo diría que no, que por aquí no se dice, aunque no lo puedo asegurar 100%, aunque se entendería sin problemas. Por aquí suena más el bueno y viejo "de mierda". Si el cabreo es máximo diríamos "_un puto bocata (de) chorizo de mierda"._ 

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Mei

ernest_ said:


> Normalment diria "de mierda", encara que "mierdoso" també és una opció.



Jo igual, de mierda. 

Mei


----------



## krolaina

Antpax said:


> Hola Chics:
> 
> Gracias, ahora sé por donde va el tema. Yo diría que no, que por aquí no se dice, aunque no lo puedo asegurar 100%, aunque se entendería sin problemas. Por aquí suena más el bueno y viejo "de mierda". Si el cabreo es máximo diríamos "_un puto bocata (de) chorizo de mierda"._


 
Anti,no et sona mès *mierdero *que mierdoso?


----------



## Antpax

krolaina said:


> Anti,no et sona mès *mierdero *que mierdoso?


 
Hola,

La veritat és que tampoc. Bé, pot-ser que algú ho digui, no dic que no però no crec que sigui massa comú, al menys en el meu barri.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Mei

També he sentit dir (d'acord, jo també ho dic) "eres un mierdas". 

Mei


----------

